#  Der kleine Patient >   Gerüche aus der Wohnung bekommen >

## Medikuss

Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine etwas andere Frage, hoffe sie passst hier trotzdem irgendwie rein.
Ich bin umgezogen in eine ehemalige WG, und es liegt hier nach wie vor noch ein seltsamer Geruch  in der Luft.
Ich finde es sehr unangenehm und habe auch das Gefühl, dass hier früher geraucht wurde und das finde ich doch mit meiner Kleinen ein wenig doof. 
Ich habe mich jetzt mal umgehört was man da machen kann und mir wurde gesagt, dass man einen Ozonfilter benutzen könnte der alle Gerüche ausfiltert, der aber giftig sei und das klang auch alles nicht so prickelnd.
Was kann man denn da anderes machen, was nicht potentiell giftig ist?  :Smiley: 
Danke im Voraus!

----------


## Nebengleis

Hallo Medikuss, deine Frage ist zwar etwas lange zurückliegend, aber vllt. gibt es was Neues von dir diesbezüglich? Das Thema kenne ich, bei uns wurde der Abzug bei der Toilette schlecht eingebaut. Das merkt man nicht ständig am Geruch, aber je nach Wetterlage leider gehäuft. Ich habe so ein Teil besorgt, dass den Geruch neutralisieren soll, funktioniert aber nicht so recht. Wir verwenden einen Duftspray mit ätherischen Ölen drin. Das hilft aber leider nur vorübergehend. Selbst Räuchern mit Salbei oder Ähnlichem hilft nur vorübergehend. Falls es also weitere Tipps gibt, freue ich mich darüber. Über Ozonfilter weiß ich nichts, da muss ich erst mal nachlesen.

----------

